# Diamond puppies



## Bellalady (Jun 15, 2010)

New to the site but have been referring to your posts for some time for information. I am expecting a beautiful little girl from Diamond and want to make sure those of you with Diamond puppies have been happy! Also, I am having major concerns that she is being shipped but I am just too far to drive. Can someone please put my mind at ease?


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I don't have any first hand knowledge with Diamond puppies but there are members here who have Diamond puppies so maybe they'll see this post and give you some feedback. However, I do know that their puppies are very gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda was shipped to me, in the summer, she came in very early in the morning, didn't have to worry about the heat. 
Diamond maltese are beautiful. congrats


----------



## Bellalady (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, ladies. She looks absolutely beautiful. She is a little over 9 months old and a mere 3.5 lbs! She is joining my two other Maltese babies! Having three isn't too many, right? I am nervous how my others will adapt...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Diamond Malts are wonderful. Please post pics when you get your baby.

Welcome to SM!! 

p.s.: You might get more responses also in the Breeder or Introduce Yourself section.


----------



## Bellalady (Jun 15, 2010)

Great idea!Thanks for the advice.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Which girl puppy are you getting from Diamond? The one born Sept 10?


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

See if the breeder offers a courier service. We have a wonderful lady that hand delivers our babies to their new homes.. Your other Maltese will do fine with the new one after a small adjustment period


----------

